# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  If you're afraid of the dark, remember the night rainbow.

## Kiss Me

If you're afraid of the dark, remember the night rainbow.
_By Cooper Edens_

If tomorrow morning the sky falls... have clouds for breakfast.
If night falls... use stars for streetlights.
If the moon gets stuck in a tree... cover the hole in the sky with a strawberry.
If you have butterflies in your stomach... ask them into your heart.
If your heart catches in your throat... ask a bird how she sings.
If the birds forget their songs... listen to a pebble instead.
If you lose a memory... embroider a new one to take its place.
If you lose the key... throw away the house.
If the clock stops... use your own hands to tell time.
If the light goes out... wear it around your neck and go dancing.
If the bus doesn't come... catch a fast cloud.
If it's the last dance... dance backwards.
If you find your socks don't match.... stand in a flowerbed.
If your shoes don't fit... give them to the fish in the pond.
If your horse needs shoes... let him use his wings.
If the sun never shines again... hold fireflies in your hands to keep warm.
If you're afraid of the dark... remember the night rainbow.
If there is no happy ending... make one out of cookie dough.



_In this journal I will record a dream food experiment I am doing at the moment (and also just dreams I have...). I will test out one specific food or drink item for approx. one week to see how it affects my dreams, and also to see if I can achieve any ld's at the same time!_

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> If you lose the key... throw away the house.
> If your shoes don't fit... give them to the fish in the pond.



Those... are _awesome_.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Kiss Me

*Test Food/Drink #1- Original Tropicana Orange Juice*

*Night 1*
Consumed: 2 Glasses
Hours Slept: 8 1/2

-Aside from badly having to go to the bathroom in the morning, I had the most dreams in one night than I could ever imagine! I must say I was rather shocked. Normally I have 1 or 2 short dreams in a night, but I had about 5 this time! They were rather short (like normal), but the amount was crazy!

*Night 2*
Consumed: 2 Glasses
Hours Slept: 8 1/2

-Very exciting! I had 2 lucid dreams! Well, semi-lucid I guess. I drifted in and out of lucidity, unfortunately. Also, I must say, even after going to the bathroom before bed, I had to wake up early in the morning (I think around 4ish) to go pee. That may have something to do with the ld's, so I'm not going to take Night 2 too seriously.

*Night 3*
Consumed: 1 Glass
Hours Slept: 8 1/2

-I only had 3 normal dreams...That could be due to the fact that I only drank one glass of OJ though. I'll try to drink more than 2 glasses and see how that goes.

*Night 4*
Consumed: 3 Glasses
Hours Slept: 9 hours

-I chugged down 3 glasses, and again had to pee in the middle of the night. I had 4 or 5 dreams, one of which was lucid. It was also rather long. I'm starting to wonder though whether it's the actual orange juice causing the increase in dreams and lucids, or the fact that I had to get up in the middle of the night, which I never do. I believe the dreams occur sometime after I've gone to bed for the second time. Normally I drink the OJ at about 9:30, go to the bathroom, and got to bed at 10. I'm going to try next time, to drink the glasses early at 8-8:30. 

*Night 5*
Consumed: 2 Glasses
Hours Slept: 7 hours

-So I stayed up later than normal...I drank my juice about an hour before bed. I've given up on OJ as a beneficial dream food. I only had 1 not very memorable dream, and I believe that's because I hadn't woken up during the night to go to the bathroom. On Night 1 I remember waking up having to go to the bathroom, but didn't go and that night I had more dreams than I can ever remember having in one night. On Night 2 I woke up in the middle of the night to go pee. I had 2 lucid dreams. On Night 4, I also awakened and had 1 lucid dream. The nights where I just slept on had no ld's and very little dreams. Clearly OJ doesn't have much effect on dreams (in my experiment anyway), except for the fact that it gives you a reason to get up in the night to try to induce a lucid. 

Test Food/Drink #2- Cheese...Cheddar to be exact.

----------


## Kiss Me

It's been a long time since I've been on this site! Wow...I forgot how much I love it here!

Short journal...
I had a dream in the morning before I woke up...It was a nightmare to me, but it wasn't really a nightmare. Somehow my family got ahold of a litter of kittens. In this litter there was a tiny black one, a ginger one, a big grey tabby, another grey/white tabby and randomly...2 white American bull dog puppies. lol I'm not sure why we thought the puppies should be in there, but they were. Anyway, my two brothers and I got to choose one of the kittens to keep. I chose the grey/white tabby who looks exactly like the kitten I have now. One of my brothers chose the other grey tabby, and the other one chose one of the white puppies. We still had 3 'kittens' left, so we invited one of my mom's old friends over (who she doesn't like anymore) to see if she wanted any. She liked all of them and took the black kitten, the ginger kitten and the other white puppy. We were very happy that they all found homes. My mom's friend suggested we take the kittens outside to play. We agreed. My brother put his dog on a leash, and my other brother and I held our kittens. But, my mom's friend put her kittens (and puppy) down on the grass without a leash or anything. Immediately they started running around full speed barely missing the traffic on the road. The woman didn't seem to think anything was wrong with this. I was so mad that I was in tears trying to get her to get the kittens. They were way too young to be running outside, and they clearly didn't have any sense of danger! I tried to get my mom to tell her friend that she should be more responsible, and that she couldn't keep the kittens, but she wouldn't. I yelled and screamed at her friend to get her to stop but she just laughed at me. My brothers were trying to help as well but she didn't listen to them either. So, ya, not a very exciting dream...  :tongue2:

----------


## Kiss Me

Have you ever been embarrassed in any of your dreams? This morning I had a dream where it was the first day of college (so I already had anxiety) and I was walking into my first class. For some reason the class (English) was located in the high school that I go to now, and one of my favourite teachers was teaching it. As everyone got into the class our teacher introduced himself and wrote all of the student's names on the board. He told us all that we would be playing an intro to English game where he would ask us all different questions one by one. He chose people randomly and as he did he crossed them off the list of names on the board. He also said that we'd be doing this every day as an intro from now on!  

As everyone was answering their questions (all of the answers were right btw) I was getting really nervous. I felt like I normally do irl when I'm nervous about something. I was so worried I'd be the first person to get the question wrong. And, everyone's questions were completely different. Some had to say things out loud. Some people had to answer on the board. Some just had a one word answer. After about 6 people had answered the teacher called on me. He had a 'special' question for me. He walked over to the whiteboard where he had written a bunch of jumbled letters and words. You had to make the words and letters into a sentence that made sense. He spent 10 minutes or so explaining how to do it and I didn't understand at first so I asked him to explain it again. Everyone in the class was frusterated and that obviously made me feel bad and more nervous. Anyways, after he was done explaining it was my turn to think of a sentence. I looked at the jumbled letters and words and it came to me.

"Bananas are the greatest!" I said out loud.

He looked at me in shock. He said that it usually takes much longer for someone to think of a sentence and that he was really impressed with my answer. He asked for the class to give my a round of applause. I was so embarrassed, but I was also feeling really good that I impressed my favourite teacher on my first day of college! As the clapping became louder, I was awoken by the the sound of my dog barking IRL.  I would have liked to stay asleep because my teacher is absolutely adorable (and only a few years older than me) and I think I would have realised I was dreaming after a few more minutes and become lucid. Oh well...next time!

----------

